# Probleme mit Raidcontroller

## x86power

Also ich hab folgenden Raidcontroller gekauft:

Silicon Image Sil 0680 Ultra-133 Medley ATA Raid Controller

Ich will den Controller NICHT für ein Raid verwenden, lediglich meine Root Partion darüber ansteuern.

Das Problem dabei ist ich komme jetz nicht mehr ins System.

Also ich erzähl mal von Anfang an wie ich zu dem "Ergebnis" gekommen bin.

Zuerst habe ich mir einen neuen Kernel kompiliert (2.6.12-gentoo-r :Cool: . Darauf hin habe ich neugestarten in der Hoffnung alles würde klappen. War leider nicht so. Der Pc kommt bis zum Grub und wenn ich dann Gentoo auswähle kam /dev/hda3 gibts nicht (oder so ähnlich).

Hmm dann habe ich mit Knoppix gebootet und geschaut was ich alles für Platten habe (davor habe ich aber wieder auf ID0 umgesteckt!).

Auf einmal war meine Root Partition nicht wie gewohnt /dev/hda3 sondern /dev/hde3. Kein Problem dachte ich mir obwohl es mich schon sehr wunderte. Also habe ich in der fstab alles richtig eingestellt und im grub folg. geändert:

```
root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/ram0 init=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 geändert in /dev/hde3

initrd (hd0,0)/initrd-2.6.12-gentoo-r8
```

Darauf hin neugestartet (auch wieder die Platte im ID0). Klappte auch alles bis auf Iptables (aber das ist ein anderes Thema).

Mich gefreut und jetz wollte ich endlich meinen Raidcontroller dazu verwenden. Also umgesteckt aber jetz komme ich nicht weiter.

(Das dumme ist wenn ich jetz wieder auf ID0 umsteck gehts auch nicht mehr *wunder*)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie man vielleicht diesen Controller ansteuern muss? /dev/hde* ist es auf jedenfall nicht...

Vielen Dank fürs durchlesen und wenn du jetz noch ne Lösung weisst würds mich noch mehr freuen wenn du mir antworten könntest *g*

Franz[/code]

----------

## flash49

Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere, dann hast du in deinem Rechner folgendes drin:

Mainboard mit 2 IDE-Controllern (meistens einer im Chipsatz und der 2. extra aufgelötet) und jeweils 2 Channels und jetzt noch zusätzlich den Sil 0680. 

Deine Bootplatte hängt wohl an einem der 2 Controllern im Mainboard.

Damit sah es so ohne den Sil soaus:

hda-hdd 1. Mainboradcontroller

hde-hdh 2. Mainboradcontroller (mit Bootplatte)

Mit Sil tippe ich auf folgende Konfiguration:

hda-hdd 1. Mainboradcontroller

hde-hdh Sil Raid Controller

hdi-hdl 2. Mainboradcontroller (mit Bootplatte)

Ein weiters Problem könnte sein, daß hdi unter Umständen nicht existiert. Das muß dann mit MAKEDEV angelegt werden.

----------

## x86power

Nope im Rechner befindet sich nur eine Platte!

Die Bootplatte war früher /dev/hda3

Jetz habe ich sie unter dem Raidcontroller hängen und im grub /dev/hda3 stehen, leider klappt dass so nicht.

Ich bin mit meinem Latein schon länger am Ende... Mich wundert das nach dem Kernelupgrade auf einmal hda --> hde wird?!

Jetz komme ich leider nur noch in den grub rein und da weiß ich leider auch nicht mehr wirklich weiter. Werd jetz nochmal mit Knoppix reinbooten.

EDIT: Mit Knoppix kann ich auch nicht reinbooten ...

Hat noch jemand Tipps?

Franz

PS: Das ganze tue ich mir nur an damit ich endlich DMA unter meinem Server habe

----------

## firefly

ist egal ob nur eine oder mehrer platten angeschlossen sind, es kommt drauf an am welchen Controller und dort am welchen Port und dann noch ob die Platte an dem Port als master oder slave configuriert ist.

d.h.

hda ist der Master am 1. Port des 1. Controllers

hdb ist der Slave am 1. Port des 1. Controllers

hdc ist der Master am 2. Port des 1. Controllers

hdd ist der Slave am 2. Port des 1. Controllers

hde ist der Master am 1. Port des 2. Controllers

hdf ist der Slave am 1. Port des 2. Controllers

hdg ist der Master am 2. Port des 2. Controllers

hdh ist der Slave am 2. Port des 2. Controllers

usw.

bis

hdq ist der Master am 1. Port des 5. Controllers

hdr ist der Slave am 1. Port des 5. Controllers

hds ist der Master am 2. Port des 5. Controllers

hdt ist der Slave am 2. Port des 5. Controllers

siehe auch /usr/src/linux/Documentation/devices.txt.

Nur um herauszufinden unter welchem device deine Boot-platte zu finden ist müssten wir wissen wieviel IDE-anschlüsse du auf deinem Mobo hast.

Desweitern am welchen Controller, dort am welchen Port und ob die Platte als Master oder Slave gejumpert, genau du deine Platte angeschlossen hast.

Wird der kernel noch geladen und der meckert, das er /dev/hda3 nicht finden kann oder schon grub ??

gruß

firefly

----------

## x86power

Also firefly wenn meine Platte früher auf /dev/hda3 war ==> auf ID0 (oder 3 Primäre Partition auf Master des 1. IDE Controllers)

Die Platte ist weiterhin als Master gejumpert, hab daran nichts geädert.

Mein Motherboard hat 2 IDE Controller + 2 IDE Anschlüsse (PCI/Raidcontroller):

Jetz müsste wenn mich nicht alles täuscht die Platte am Master des Raidcontrollers hängen.

Grub sagt folg. wenn ich versuche zu Booten:

root (hd0,0)

Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

kernel (hd0,0=/kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3

[Linux-bzImage, setup=0x1c00, size=0x2007d3]

initrd (hd0,0)/initrd-2.6.12-gentoo-r8

[linux-initrd @ 0x7e73000, 0x1780ed bytes]

Jetz hängt sich der komplette Rechner auf...

Passt das (hd0,0)? (ich bin nicht unbedingt der grub checker  :Wink:  )

Gruß

Franz

----------

## firefly

dann hast du also insgesamt  6 IDE-ports(jeweils 2 für die beiden onboard und nochmal 2 für den Raid-Controller)  oder hab ich da miss verstanden??

gruß

firefly

----------

## x86power

 *firefly wrote:*   

> dann hast du also insgesamt  6 IDE-ports(jeweils 2 für die beiden onboard und nochmal 2 für den Raid-Controller)  oder hab ich da miss verstanden??
> 
> 

 

Ja richtig!

Kannst du mir jetz weiterhelfen?

Gruß

Franz

----------

## flash49

 *x86power wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jetz müsste wenn mich nicht alles täuscht die Platte am Master des Raidcontrollers hängen.
> 
> 

 

Das wäre dann hde oder hdi. Es sei denn der Controller drängelt sich vor, dann wäre es hda

 *x86power wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Grub sagt folg. wenn ich versuche zu Booten:
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> ...

 

Versucht er noch den Kernel zu starten, oder ist schon bei grub Schluss?

 *x86power wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Passt das (hd0,0)? (ich bin nicht unbedingt der grub checker  )
> 
> 

 

(hd0,0) ist unter grub die erste Partition auf der ersten Plattedie grub findet. (hd1,2) wäre die 3.Partiton auf der 2. Platte. Mit der Sortierung des Kernels hat das leider meist wenig gemeinsam.

----------

## x86power

 *flash49 wrote:*   

>  *x86power wrote:*   
> 
> Jetz müsste wenn mich nicht alles täuscht die Platte am Master des Raidcontrollers hängen.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ich meine wenn ich nun was am real_root änder muss ich dann auch was beim (hd0,0) ändern. Die Zählweise von grub ist mir bekannt.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, bitte gebt mich nicht auf  :Wink: 

Franz

----------

## Marlo

Du benutzt Genkernel? Deine MB hat eine Raid 0,1 on Bord? 

Dann wird dein Raidcontroler in einem Raid ein Raid aufmachen wollen?

Was zeigt denn Grub an, wenn du die Tabtaste drückst? Wieviele hd`s sind da?

----------

## flash49

 *x86power wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich meine wenn ich nun was am real_root änder muss ich dann auch was beim (hd0,0) ändern. Die Zählweise von grub ist mir bekannt.
> 
> 

 

Du mußt nichts ändern. grub ist die physikalische Position der Platte egal und nummeriert einfach alle Platten von Null an durch.

 *x86power wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, bitte gebt mich nicht auf 
> 
> Franz

 

So schnell wird hier niemand aufgegeben.

Versuch mal real_root auf  hde3, hdi3 oder hda3 zu setzen. Eine der 3 Möglichkeiten sollte es mit ziemlicher Sicherheit sein

----------

## x86power

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

> Du benutzt Genkernel? Deine MB hat eine Raid 0,1 on Bord? 
> 
> Dann wird dein Raidcontroler in einem Raid ein Raid aufmachen wollen?
> 
> Also ich benutze ein stinknormales MB mit 2 Ide Controllern und KEINER Raidfunktion.
> ...

 

es gibt eine hd mit 4 partitionen! hd0,0 - hd0,3

Gruß Franz

----------

## x86power

 *flash49 wrote:*   

> Versuch mal real_root auf  hde3, hdi3 oder hda3 zu setzen. Eine der 3 Möglichkeiten sollte es mit ziemlicher Sicherheit sein

 

Leider Fehlanzeige, keiner der 3 Möglichkeiten funktioniert.

Franz

----------

## flash49

 *x86power wrote:*   

>  *flash49 wrote:*   Versuch mal real_root auf  hde3, hdi3 oder hda3 zu setzen. Eine der 3 Möglichkeiten sollte es mit ziemlicher Sicherheit sein 
> 
> Leider Fehlanzeige, keiner der 3 Möglichkeiten funktioniert.
> 
> Franz

 

Hast du auch den richtigen Treiber im Kernel einkompiliert oder als modul im initrd?

Sagt der Kernel beim booten irgendwas über deine Karte?

----------

## x86power

 *flash49 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hast du auch den richtigen Treiber im Kernel einkompiliert oder als modul im initrd?
> 
> Sagt der Kernel beim booten irgendwas über deine Karte?

 

Also ich hab vorsichtshalber alles dazu reinkompiliert (keine module)

Ob der Kernel was beim Booten sagt muss ich schnell testen *umsteck*

EDIT: Ach verdammt: Jetz komme ich wieder nicht mehr mal normal (also Platte als Master am 1 IDE Controller) rein.

Ausgabe:

```
Grub loading, please wait ...

Error 2
```

Ich bin am Verzweifeln.

/EDIT

----------

## Marlo

Also 

```

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3

initrd (hd0,0)/initrd-2.6.12-gentoo-r8

```

sollte richtig sein. Und wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, muß man im Bios die Bootreihenfolge verändern, wenn man noch einen zusätzlichen Raidcontroler benutzt. Dadurch wird die eine Platte, egal wodran sie hängt, wieder auf hda geschupst.

----------

## flash49

 *x86power wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Grub loading, please wait ...
> 
> ...

 

Die Grub Anleitung sagt:

 *Quote:*   

> 2 : Bad file or directory type
> 
>     This error is returned if a file requested is not a regular file, but something like a symbolic link, directory, or FIFO. 

 

Scheint als würde er versuchen einen Symlink oder ähnliches zu öffnen. Sind dein Kernelimage und die einzelnen grub files in Ordnung?

----------

## x86power

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

> Also 
> 
> ```
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> ...

 

Hmm ich werde das morgen mal testen.

Ich nun mal spasseshalber versucht auf eine andere Festplatte (angeschlossen genau wie die andere) WinXP zu installieren, ist aber an der Hardwareerkennung gescheitert. Kann es sein das man vielleicht von Raidcontroller nicht booten kann und ich somit vielleicht eine extra Platte für den Bootmanager verwenden muss?

Gruß Franz

----------

## firefly

das winxp keine platte finden kann ist klar  :Wink:  er hat ja keinen treiber für deine controller auf der CD  :Smile: 

bei winxp musst du den treiber beim starten laden(meist von diskette). Beim setup von Winxp  gibt es am anfang die möglichkeit zusätzlich Treiber zu laden (druch F6 drücken).

Hmm das der kernel an sich nicht geladen wird das ist ein problem.

Jetzt unabhängig oder der Kernel an sich geladen werden kann oder nicht: Hast du den Treiber für den controller im IDE-bereich ausgewählt oder unter SCSI ??

Wenn unter SCSI dann musst du noch zusätzlich SCSI-Disk-support fest im kernel haben und dann lautet das device nicht mehr hdX sondern sdX.

gruß

firefly

----------

## x86power

Ich hab den Treiber unter IDE ausgewählt!

EDIT: Ich habs gerade eben nochmal mit einem Freund versucht zu booten: Der Kernel wird defentiv nicht geladen! Ich werde jetz irgendwie versuchen mir nen neuen Kernel zu bauen und dann noch mal probieren.

Oder hat jemand eine bessere Idee? /EDIT

Franz

----------

## x86power

Also ich bin jetz grad am Kernel kompilieren: Könnte ihr vielleicht mal nen Blick auf meine config werfen?

Vielleicht hab ich da einen groben Schnitzer drin am des alles liegt..

Kernelconfig:

http://code.bulix.org/347

Gruß Franz

----------

## x86power

Also Kernel kompilieren hat leider nichts gebracht!

Jetz will ich wenigstens wieder mein altes System zurück, aber nicht mal das klappt mehr. Ich bin am verzweifeln.

(Also nachdem ich die PCI-Steckkarte ausgebaut habe)

Es kommt beim Booten ständig der Fehler:

```
Grub loading, please wait ... 

Error 2
```

Mit PCI-Steckkarte kommt er bis zum Kernel laden (also bis er normalweise damit anfangen würde)

EDIT: Jetz geht das auch nicht mehr  :Sad: 

Hab jetz grub über die livecd nochmal neuinstalliert aber leider bringt das nicht das erhoffte Ergebnis!

Franz

----------

## flash49

 *Quote:*   

> Also Kernel kompilieren hat leider nichts gebracht! 

 

Hätte mich auch gewundert. Wie ich weiter oben schon gesagt habe, ist das ein grub Fehler. Grub findet schon das Kernel file nicht, der Kernel wird also nie geladen

Versuch mal an der grub eingabeaufforderung:

```
kernel (hd0,0)/ [TAB]
```

Mit [TAB] meine ich das Drücken der TAB-Taste. Grub sollte dann alle möglichen files anzeigen, da sollte dein Kernel file dabei sein. Falls nicht solltest du mal eine eine andere Parttion ausprobieren. (hd0,1; hd0,2; etc...)

----------

## x86power

Ja da stimmt alles ... Ich hab jetz den grub mal upgedatet aber das hat auch nicht wirklich was geholfen. Vielleicht sollte diebezüglich nen neuen Thread starten

Gruss

Franz

----------

## flash49

Wenn dort alles stimmt, dann versuche doch mal per Hand zu booten:

```
root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/bzimage root=/dev/hde3

boot

```

----------

## x86power

Das habe ich schon probiert! Ging leider auch nicht.

Aber jetz habe ich leider das Problem dass ich anscheinend irgendwas falsch gemacht habe auf jedenfall:

Wenn ich die Platte am IDE des Motherboards anschließ kommt Error 2

Wenn ich die Platte am PCI-IDE-Controller anschließ komme ich nicht mal mehr bis zum Grub!

Ich habe keine Ahnung an was dass liegen könnte. Die Platte ist in Ordnung (hab sie extra in nen anderen Rechner eingebaut)

Ich will jetz eigentlich nur noch meine alte Configuration des Systems zurück. Leider bekomme ich es nicht mehr hin. Der PC arbeitet normalerweise als kleiner Server und da liegen viele wichtige Daten drauf auf die ich zugreifen muss...

Wenn du ne Idee hättest wie ich den (weiter oben bereits gepostet) wie ich den Grub - Error 2 wegbekommen könnte sag es mir bitte  :Smile: 

Gruß

Franz

----------

## flash49

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn du ne Idee hättest wie ich den (weiter oben bereits gepostet) wie ich den Grub - Error 2 wegbekommen könnte sag es mir bitte  

 

Das einzige was mir jetzt noch einfällt ist:

1) grub neu installieren und die Platte danach nicht mehr  umstecken.

2) fsck des Filesystems, vieleicht macht grub irgend ein Fehler darin zu schaffen.

----------

## x86power

Habe mein System wieder zum Laufen bekommen. Der ganze Fehler lag am BIOS. Da hatte ich irgendwas mit der Platte falscheingestellt... Jetz geht wenigstens mein altes System wieder (Puh endlich komme ich wieder an Mails).

Mein Freund hat mir jetz mal den Kernel richtig eingestellt, da waren doch ein par Fehler drin. Heute oder morgen mache ich dann einen zweiten Anlauf.

Mal sehen

Auf jedenfall Danke für eure Hilfe!

Gruß Franz

----------

